# اريد نموذج جدول كميات



## eng.amani (18 سبتمبر 2010)

ياجماعة لو سمحتو 


هل اجد لديكم نموذج جدول كميات للطرق واعمالها ؟​


----------



## garary (18 سبتمبر 2010)

اليك هذا الجدول المتعلق بصيانة احدى الطرق وفى المرة القادمة سأتى بجدول كميات تنفيذ احدى الطرق.


----------



## eng.amani (18 سبتمبر 2010)

جزيل الشكر اخي

اردت ان اتاكد من حساب الحفر والردم 
اتصور اني ساحسبه بالمتر المكعب يعني المساحة المراد ردمها في السماكة والتي تشكل الفارق بين المنسوب التصميمي والموجود صح؟


----------



## garary (18 سبتمبر 2010)

اليك هذا الجدول الكميات المتعلق بتنفيذ احدى الطرق.


----------



## garary (18 سبتمبر 2010)

طبعا حساب كميات الحفر والردم بالمتر المكعب حيث يتم الحساب بعد عمل القطاعات العرضية للطريق ومن خلالها يتم حساب الكمية الصحيحة.


----------



## eng.amani (18 سبتمبر 2010)

طيب في حالة حجر الجبهة 

اتصور ايضا ساحسبه بالمتر الطولي اليس كذلك ؟
انا عندي الرصف سيكون بالانترلوك


----------



## garary (18 سبتمبر 2010)

eng.amani قال:


> طيب في حالة حجر الجبهة
> 
> اتصور ايضا ساحسبه بالمتر الطولي اليس كذلك ؟
> انا عندي الرصف سيكون بالانترلوك[/Q
> ...


----------



## eng.amani (18 سبتمبر 2010)

تماما ... 

عذرا هذه اول مرة اعد فيها جدول كميات للطريق ...

من خلال مخطط الرصفة سامر على كل طبقة وجميعها بالمتر المربع 
طيب

هناك خطوط تصريف مياه امطار
انوي ان احسبها ايضا بالمتر الطولي لكل نوع 
وعدد المناهل حسب المقاسات 
ماذا يلزم ايضا


----------



## garary (18 سبتمبر 2010)

طبعا خطوط تصريف المياة تنقسم الى عدة بنود.
1/ بند الحفر ويكون بالمتر المكعب.
2/ بند تركيب المواسير ويكون بالمتر الطولى .
3/ بند تركيب الغرف ويكون بالعدد.
4/ بند تركيب البالوعات وتكون بالعدد.
5/ بند تصريف مياة الامطار بعمل قناة لصرف مياة الامطار يكون بالمتر الطولى وهذا يستخدم فى الطرق خارج المدن.


----------



## eng.amani (18 سبتمبر 2010)

garary قال:


> طبعا خطوط تصريف المياة تنقسم الى عدة بنود.
> 1/ بند الحفر ويكون بالمتر المكعب.
> .


 

كيف احسبه 
طول الماسورة * القطر * الانفيرت ليفيل


----------



## garary (18 سبتمبر 2010)

بند الحفر يتم حسابة كما ذكرنا بالمتر المكعب. الطول فى العرض فى العمق .وليس له علاقة بحساب المواسير .
بالنسبة لقطر الماسورة يكون حسب التصميم المعد .وحسابة بالمتر الطولى بين المناهل .
الانفرت ليفل هو منسوب قاع الماسورة .


----------



## eng.amani (18 سبتمبر 2010)

يعني الحفر بالرجوع الى القطاع العرضي المساحة في الارتفاع لاعلاقة لابعاد الماسورة 
طيب الارتفاع من اين احصل عليه ؟
على البروفايل هناك اماكن حفرنا فيها واخرى ردمنا فهل من الصواب ان ارى فرق المنسوب في الحفر والردم بين نقاط التصميم والارض واحسب من خلاله ؟


----------



## garary (18 سبتمبر 2010)

اولا يجب الفصل بين الحفر وتركيب المواسير لان كل بند يتم حسابة على حدى. 
ثانيا الحصول على عمق الحفر هو فارق المنسوب بين الارض الطبيعة ومنسوب قاع الحفر.
*


----------



## eng.amani (18 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## garary (18 سبتمبر 2010)

لاشكر على واجب ارجوا ان اكون اوضحت ماتطلبين .


----------



## eng.amani (19 سبتمبر 2010)

حتى اللحظة لم افهم كيف احصل على العمق الذي احسب من خلاله كمية الحفر !
وهل هناك اكثر من بند للحفر؟

سؤال اخر 
عندما نرصف بالانترلوك 
تحته طبقة من الرمل 
هل توجد طبقة " بيس كورس " ايضا ؟


----------



## sampool (9 يونيو 2011)

ياشباب الحقوني بي نموذج تفاصيل لي اي اعمال مدنيه باللغه الفرنسيه..او الايطاليه.
معليش طلب غريب شويه استحملونا حبه


----------



## sampool (9 يونيو 2011)

اقصد اي عمل كميات بطريقه نموذجيه


----------



## علي فؤاد (9 يونيو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبدالله اسماعيل (16 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عزمي حماد (17 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا




را​​
​


----------

